# Filtergraben



## vanillequeen (6. Juni 2007)

Hallo, wir haben uns jetzt dazu durchgerungen einen Filtergraben an unseren Teich zu bauen.
Dazu bräuchte ich ein paar kleine Tips von euch 

Wir haben uns nun schon soweit informiert, dass der Graben so ca. 2m lang, 60cm breit und tief sein sollte.

Soweit wir es nun lesen konnten, soll wohl unten Sand und/oder Kies rein und dann eine gute Menge "Wasserreinigungspflanzen" (haben uns davon schon eine Liste besorgt) in den Kies gesetzt werden.

Damit hört unser Wissen schon fast auf.

Nun wissen wir jedoch nicht, welche Folie (0,5/0,8/1mm oder noch dicker?) dafür gebraucht wird und wie stark die Pumpe am Ende des Filtergrabens sein sollte. 

Die Verbindung vom Teich in den Filtergraben wollten wir ggf. mit einem dicken Schlauch machen, den wir auf der einen Seite in den Teich, auf der anderen Seite in den Kies des Filtergrabens legen wollten (wenn der Schlauch ja voll Wasser ist, sollte der Wasserstand sich ja wieder ausgleichen und somit das Wasser aus dem Teich in den Graben gesaugt werden, oder?).

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung beim Bau so eines Grabens und kann uns hier mit Rat zur Seite stehen?

Danke schonmal für Eure Mühe!


----------



## karsten. (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filtergraben*

Hallo

also 

die Länge des Grabens ist nicht limitiert 

je länger desto besser !

zur Folienstärke : da die effektivsten Repopflanzen auch die gefährlichsten sind . sollte das bei der Wahl der  Folienstärke Beachtung finden .

vor allem auch das Profil schön ausrunden gleich so gerade gestalten ,dass 
die Folie im Filtergraben möglichst faltenfrei liegt . (Die Wurzeln durchstoßssen Folien meist in Falten) 
Der Verlauf kann später so dekoriert werden ,dass die gerade Form sich wieder auflöst.

Untergrund richtig vorbereiten ,dass von außen keine Wurzeln einwachsen.

Ansonsten gelten so ziemlich die gleichen Parameter wie bei bepflanztem Bodenfilter . Die Suchworte Pflanzenfilter oder Bodenfilter
und in den Fachbeiträgen war da noch was auch zum Filtergraben.

am Boden sollte unbedingt eine Drainage entweder als Schicht oder als Konsruktion vorgesehen werden.

Der Überlauf mit dem System der kommunizierenden Röhren

ist vielleicht etwas zu störanfällig  

es muss bei Störungen immer einen Plan B geben !

_Bypässe ,drucklose Systeme ,freier Auslauf, Trockenlaufschutz der Pumpen
_

die Pumpe sollte der Leistungsfähigkeit des Systems Filter/Teich  und den Querschnitten der Wasserführung entsprechen ......

eine nette  8000 er sollte gut sein  

Wusel Dich mal durch die Suchfunktion 

und frag wieder !


mfG


----------



## vanillequeen (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filtergraben*

Hallo 
was wäre denn die sinnvollste Lösung, das Wasser in den natürlich Filter zu bekommen, der Teich ist ja schon angelegt.
Hier ist mal ein Foto von dem guten Stück 
Da fing es gerade an grün zu werden jetzt ist er ganz grün. seufz


----------



## karsten. (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filtergraben*

Hallo

der beste Weg wäre eine genügend große Verbindung unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche Teich , entweder Rohr oder Durchbruch
da ergeben sich natürlich Klebestellen mit den verbundenen Risiken  

eine andere Möglichkeit wäre ein freier Überlauf in den Filter
also die Wasseroberfläche Filter tiefer anzulegen .

Risiko bautechnisch gering aber Wasserschwankungen durch Verdunstung
oder Regen würden sich nur im Filter auswirken und müssten dort gehändelt werden .  geht aber !

oder 
Du legst den Filtergraben höher und pumpst vom Teich in den Filter
und lässt diesen an einer schönen Stelle in den Teich zurücklaufen.


so mach ich das !

ist aber nicht die Philosophie des Filtergrabens  

mfG


----------



## vanillequeen (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filtergraben*

sodele 
Folie ist gekauft, perfekte Ecke ausgeguckt 
morgen wird gebuddelt 
Danke für die Tips ich halte euch auf dem laufenden wie es wird.
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Yvonne Mietze (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filtergraben*

Oh ja, bitte
Ich überlege nämlich auch einen Filtergraben anzulegen.
Bin da für alle Tipps dankbar!


----------



## karstenkurt (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filtergraben*

Hallo,

da ich auch gerade in der Planung eines Filtergrabens bin, habe ich eine Frage zum Substrat.

Ich will dort Blähton einsetzen und ich habe noch eine Menge Granitsplit hier rumliegen. Kann ich den evtl. auch mit in den Filtergraben tun? Dann würde ich die unterste Schicht (10 cm) mit Blähton füllen, dann eine 10 cm Schicht mit SPlit und obenauf eine 10 cm Schicht 16/32er Kies.

Spricht da etwas gegen?


----------



## Alegna (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filtergraben*

Hallo Karstenkurt,

ich habe hier irgendwo gelesen(weis nicht mehr wo ) das der tiefe Teil im Filtergraben
ohne Substrat sein soll, damit man den Graben 
besser reinigen kann.

Gruss Angela


----------



## thias (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filtergraben*



			
				vanillequeen schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verbindung vom Teich in den Filtergraben wollten wir ggf. mit einem dicken Schlauch machen, den wir auf der einen Seite in den Teich, auf der anderen Seite in den Kies des Filtergrabens legen wollten (wenn der Schlauch ja voll Wasser ist, sollte der Wasserstand sich ja wieder ausgleichen und somit das Wasser aus dem Teich in den Graben gesaugt werden, oder?).
> 
> Hat jemand schon Erfahrung beim Bau so eines Grabens und kann uns hier mit Rat zur Seite stehen?
> 
> Danke schonmal für Eure Mühe!


 
Hallo,
das funktioniert sicher so, die Frage ist nur wie lange. Wenn du in dem Schlauch (es sollten aber 3 " sein) irgendwo eine Stelle hast, die höher als die Schlauchenden liegt (bei dir der Damm), dann besteht die Gefahr, dass dort eine Luftblase entsteht, die nicht mehr raus kann und dann irgendwann das Prinzip der verbundenen Gefäße unwirksam macht. Ich würde empfehlen, unter der Wasseroberfläche einen Durchbruch einzuschweißen, aber so, dass du zur Wartung noch mal rankommst.
Das Saugende des Schlauches würde ich an die tiefste Stelle des Teiches legen, damit dort der Mulm abgesaugt wird.

Gruß Thias


----------

